# H2O2 for planted driftwood?



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a nano with HC growing on rocks. The rocks developed staghorn and BBA...don't ask how :icon_roll . It was unreasonable to remove the rocks.

Anyway, I dropped the water level to expose the rocks and then spot treated them with excel using a dropper. The total amount of excel used was within safe limits for the total water volume. After a few minutes, I refilled the tank. I did this every other day for a week and the algae turned red and white and the shrimp cleaned it. You can do this with H202 as well. Just be sure to miss the plants. You can use larger amounts of Excel/H202 if you want, just be sure to refill the tank and then do an immediate water change to remove the excess Excel/H202 from the water column so the total diluted amount is normal for your water volume. I did this a few times, too.

This allows you to powerfully spot treat without exposing your plants or fish/shrimp to high or long term exposure. Why not put the chemicals right where you want them, in a concentrated form, then wash it away with water changes? Also, the extra water changes will be good for an out of balance tank, just be sure to add ferts back.

P.S. H202 isn't going to hurt wood.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree. H2O2 won't hurt your plants or your wood.

Also, H2O2 isn't going to be toxic in your tank. If I'm not mistaken, it works by the extra Oxygen atom reacting with stuff (oxidizing?). That leaves H2O and O2 as the byproduct. Which part will harm anything?


----------

